# Boat ramps Escambia Bay & East Bay



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Are there decent boat ramps above I10 in Escambia or East Bay? Is there a web site w/ a list of ramps?

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

this link is for SRC boat ramps

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/boatramp.html

ones you might be interested in would be if you are speaking North of I10,

Archie Glover

Marquis Basin - Blackwater

Oyster Pile - Blackwater

In Escambia there is also, Smiths or Swamp House, private ramps near 90/Escambia River

good Luck


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

(Escambia) archie glover is a very niceboat launchjust make sure that you use the east ramp. The west ramp was dug out when tidewater was rebuilding the bridge and there is now a deep hole as soon as the concrete ends. I had my trailer stuck recently there.(Blackwater & East Bay)Cooey's is a good launch for smaller boats. It is located on Ward Basin Rd at very southern end. Both of these have fairly shallow areas around the channel so go slowly until you are familiar with the area. Hope this helps


----------

